# African T's part II



## Henry Kane (Jun 15, 2005)

continued form here 

Caught some more pics recently while rehousing a few. Hopes ya dig it.

I'm alternating some pics of H. maculata and S. calceatum to show the difference between the two....they get confused all the time apparently...and if I hafta tell you which are which...


----------



## Henry Kane (Jun 15, 2005)

last two of those and then some....Stromatopelma again. Just thought these shots were kind of cool.


----------



## Henry Kane (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's some Pterino. sp. pics...not sure exactly what they are yet. Gonna have to wait for them to molt I think. These definitely look like they were burrowing in some hard terrain wherever they were caught.



Take care

Gary


----------



## Ravienne (Jun 15, 2005)

Wow.  She's pretty mad.  If ever a spider needed a tranqualizer dart. . .

Beautiful spiders!


----------



## Henry Kane (Jun 15, 2005)

Last pic was the best looking specimen (until the rest molt anyhow....but I still love them all.  ) out of several I received recently. Lugardi? Murinus? Something else? Dunno.  :wall: 

The pic was taken by OldWorldSpiders before he sent them to me. Since I've had them, this one has sealed itself in and refuses to show so much as a tarsus.

Take care

Gary


----------



## GQ. (Jun 15, 2005)

Wow Gary!  Excellent shots.  I've been trying really really hard not to buy anything for awhile.  This post almost pushed me over the edge.  

Gilbert


----------



## Beardo (Jun 15, 2005)

That H. maculata is gorgeous. I need one of those lol.


----------



## greenfiremajick (Jun 16, 2005)

a tarankulizer dart?







			
				Ravienne said:
			
		

> Wow.  She's pretty mad.  If ever a spider needed a tranqualizer dart. . .
> 
> Beautiful spiders!


----------



## Rob1985 (Jun 16, 2005)

I almost bought a P.Lugardi..but didn't cause I already have and OBT. One of that species is enough. I need to replace my A.genic. I think a C.crawshayi sounds good!!! :clap:


----------



## Kumalo (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi,

Harpactira cf. guttata







H. maculata offspring:







Stromatopelma calceatum male







Ceratogyrus bechuanicus mating







juvenile Pt. murinus TCF







Another Cer. bechuanicus mating







Hyterocrates hercules







Pterinochilus chordatus sling







Pterinochilus murinus (usambara mountain variant)







Citharischius crawshayi







Pterinochilus murinus red colour form 







Regards,
Philipp


----------



## Tangled WWWeb (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice pics, everyone. :clap: 



Gary, I see that _S. calceatum_ and _H. maculata_ are often confused as well.  I've found that the undersides of these two species are even more telling than the top.

_H. maculata_  female
_S. calceatum_  female


----------



## F. J. A. (Jun 16, 2005)

Kumalo said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Harpactira cf. guttata


Some very nice pics :clap:

I didn't know that there are any real Harpactira spp. available in the trade.
Is it definitely ID'ed? Is it WC? If so, do you happen to know collecting locality?
(Und die interessanteste Frage von allen: kann man die Tierchen noch irgendwo bekommen?  :drool: )


----------



## Kumalo (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi,

to answer this question I recommend the last edition of the ARACHNE where you can find an article on this species.

And NO it`s not in the trade and it won`t be in the trade within the next 2 years.

Regards,
Philipp Samadi


----------



## T.Raab (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi F.J.A.

no real _Harpacrira_ are aviable in the hobby. But remark, there are many dealer who offer "H. curvipes", "H. tigirna" or even "H. gigas" - but i never saw a real one under those "offers". 

The problem why there are no imports or no in the hobby, you can read on my website baboonspiders.de.

Here a picture of a very nice african baboonspider.


----------



## F. J. A. (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi,

ok, thanks for the answer, time to do some reading...

1.0 Pterinochilus murinus (red color form, subadult):


----------



## F. J. A. (Jun 16, 2005)

corvus said:
			
		

> Hi F.J.A.
> 
> no real _Harpacrira_ are aviable in the hobby. But remark, there are many dealer who offer "H. curvipes", "H. tigirna" or even "H. gigas" - but i never saw a real one under those "offers".
> 
> ...


That's why I've asked (mislabelled Pterinochilus...)
I remember I have talked to you about this issue some time ago (time to have a closer look at your homepage :8o )

BTW: That's really a NICE spider


----------



## T.Raab (Jun 16, 2005)

Here you will find some actual References:

SAMADI, J. P. (2005): Lebensweise und Kokonbau von _Harpactira_ cf. _guttata_ im natürlichen Habitat. _ARACHNE_ *10*(3): 6-12

WENDT, I. & T. RAAB (2005): Die Gattung _Pterinochilus_ (Araneae: Theraphosidae: Harpactirinae), mit Hauptaugenmerk auf _Pterinochilus murinus_ POCOCK, 1897. _ARACHNE_ *10*(3): 13-23


----------



## Henry Kane (Jun 16, 2005)

Man those are some unbelievable specimens folks. The Xeno is incredible as well as the Harpactira cf. guttata pic. I'm blown away with those man....especially knowing I can't have one yet!   


Good luck on the bechuanicus breeding, Kumalo. I'm hoping for a sac from this species currently as well. 

Long live the 8 legged tribal warriors of the hobby!  :worship: 

Gary


----------



## slavestate13 (Jun 17, 2005)

Kumalo said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Harpactira cf. guttata
> 
> ...




are those toe nail clippings in the gravel? haha just jokin


----------



## cryptly (Jun 18, 2005)

Very nice pics everybody!!    :drool:  

I love looking at African Ts.


----------



## bugsnstuff (Jun 18, 2005)

some very nice T's here, i need to get my camera out again and take some more, not looking forward to the maculata this time, she just moulted and is quick as hell now.

Timo, you are a tease, Encyocratella olivacea man i need to have some of those !  :wall:


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 18, 2005)

Stunning pictures and specimens everyone. African tarantulas do indeed possess a subtle charm.   

0.0.1  _Encyocratella olivacea_







Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## Deschain (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow...I almost feel like I got slapped. 

@Kumalo -Harpactira cf. guttata...there just arent words. 
S.calceatum...there are words, but I'm unable to find them right now.  :worship: 

@Bile - I said in African T's I, that they (African sp.), were underrated, and these pics prove it.  

I'm still trying to get over some of the Ts shown here. Honestly, some of the most amazing African sp. I've ever seen, so many, many, many thanks to all for sharing them.


----------



## T.Raab (Jun 29, 2005)

_Ceratogyrus marshalli_ POCOCK, 1897 - male


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Jun 29, 2005)

beautiful T's everyone! Im in love with African species, I like them fast and aggressive!  ;P Call me crazy.
Here's some of mine

P. murinus, RCF female (before molt)





Male (R.I.P)





H. maculata, female


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jun 29, 2005)

impresive genus...i want one hehe....i liked that juvinile baboon....congrat

Aaron


----------



## Lateralus (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey all, some new pictures.































Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## Deschain (Jul 19, 2005)

Hmmm....where have I seen those backgrounds before?   

I don't know, but I sure do like them.    They're just dried leaf litter right?

Oh, and I like the Ts too Inc.  :worship:


----------



## Lateralus (Jul 20, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> Hmmm....where have I seen those backgrounds before?


Hmmm, i wonder.   



			
				Deschain said:
			
		

> They're just dried leaf litter right?


Yeap.



			
				Deschain said:
			
		

> I like the Ts too Inc.  :worship:


Thanks.   

Cheers.


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 11, 2005)

_P. lugardi_ POCOCK, 1900 - mating


----------



## common spider (Aug 11, 2005)

*That is one cool spider!!!!!!!!!!!1*



			
				T.Raab said:
			
		

> Hi F.J.A.
> 
> no real _Harpacrira_ are aviable in the hobby. But remark, there are many dealer who offer "H. curvipes", "H. tigirna" or even "H. gigas" - but i never saw a real one under those "offers".
> 
> ...



I wish I could get one of those!!!!!!!!WOW and the picture is great!!!!!!


 :clap:


----------



## harrymaculata (Aug 11, 2005)

heres an african beast   love her


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 11, 2005)

_Pterinochilus lugardi_ POCOCK, 1900 - adult male


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice pictures guys!


I love all the T's from these regions. I have yet to buy me a couple C. crawshayi. SOON ....SOON!


----------



## Nick_schembri (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice beast Harry, looks big too!


----------



## harrymaculata (Aug 11, 2005)

yeah its between 61/2 to 7 inches its a LTC wc with an attitude bigger than its self you should have seen it chasing me and my dad round the garden in a threat hissing love it


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 11, 2005)

_Pterinochilus lugardi_ POCOCK, 1900 - mating


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 19, 2005)

*E. olivacea*

_Encyocratella olivacea_ spiderling


----------



## harrymaculata (Aug 20, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> _Encyocratella olivacea_
> oh why do you touture me with this beauty i want  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:
> any english ppl out there with some for sale pm me


----------



## Henry Kane (Aug 20, 2005)

harrymaculata said:
			
		

> _Encyocratella olivacea_
> oh why do you touture me with this beauty i want  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:
> any english ppl out there with some for sale pm me


Exactly! It is torture, Eric! You're killing me with that pic. The final nail in the coffin would be for you to say you got more than one.  Keep posting pics of it so I can pretend it's mine until the glorious day that I will have to pretend no longer.

Want one want one want one!!! (translate that to mean I want 3...at least).

Take care 

Gary


----------



## cryptly (Aug 20, 2005)

BileDrunk said:
			
		

> Want one want one want one!!! (translate that to mean I want 3...at least).


Me too!!  Me too!!! 

Beautiful T.  Beautiful. . .   :drool:  :drool: 

(really need a green with envy smilie)


----------



## Schlyne (Aug 20, 2005)

Aghhh.  Until I saw Eric's pictures, I didn't think anybody in the US had one of those....you're killing me.

Gary, I love the last two shots of the Stromatopelma's.  Nice effect with the shadows and the reflection.

As for the Stromatopelma male, geeze, I thought a P. cambridgei male looked like it had walking fuzzy pipe cleaner legs.


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 20, 2005)

> Aghhh. Until I saw Eric's pictures, I didn't think anybody in the US had one of those....you're killing me.


I know Todd had WC adults (or juvies, I'm not sure) for sale awhile back... I saw them listed at least, don't know who purchased them.

As far as the slings go, some were brought in but I'm guessing they were kept by a select few.  I have only this one.

I saw (from his post on another forum) that Richard Gallon has a sac that's a few weeks old right now, which is good news, for those in Europe especially.


----------



## tarcan (Aug 20, 2005)

Here are a few pics of some of my Africans... a few years ago, I did not have much interest in them, but I have to admit, they really grow on you...


----------



## tarcan (Aug 20, 2005)

And here are pictures of two of my females E. olivacea... they are nice animals indeed...


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 21, 2005)

Martin, what is the last spider in your first set of pics?


----------



## moricollins (Aug 21, 2005)

It's a Augacephalus junodi I think, but of course, I could be very wrong.


----------



## metallica (Aug 21, 2005)

it is H-villosella.


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 21, 2005)

> it is H-villosella.


Are you speaking of the first spider pictured Eddy?, that certainly looks like _H. villosella_ to me?  I was wondering about the last picture in the first set of pics (photo #4).



> It's a Augacephalus junodi I think, but of course, I could be very wrong.


I thought the second picture was and _Augacephalus_, but didn't recognize the last one as being one...   :?  All the photos of _Augacephalus_ I've seen have had the "starburst" pattern on the carapace, not that it's a good thing to go by or anything!  It's cool looking whatever it is.


----------



## tarcan (Aug 21, 2005)

here is what I think they might be:

H. villosella
A. junodi
C. marshalli
P. lugardi


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 21, 2005)

tarcan said:
			
		

> here is what I think they might be:
> 
> H. villosella
> A. junodi
> ...


Hiho,
this i think too,
best regards Jürgen


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 23, 2005)

tarcan said:
			
		

> here is what I think they might be:
> 
> _H. villosella
> A. junodi
> ...


i agree


----------



## Deschain (Aug 24, 2005)

Everytime I look at this thread (and the first), I start fiending for more Ts.  :wall: 

The E.olivacea are stunning!  :worship:


----------



## GoTerps (Sep 15, 2005)

*E. olivacea*

My _Encyocratella olivacea_ sling molted a few days ago and is ~1.25" now.

Man these things are gorgeous.


----------



## Kumalo (Sep 19, 2005)

*Pt. lugardi with Offspring ;-)*







Pt. chordatus mating


----------



## SilentMercury (Sep 21, 2005)

*Hercules*

Here is my herc.  Got (it) as a sling.  I think it is female, though not sure yet. It is still growing, and slow at that.  One shot is when it was 3 in. and the others are the current 5.5 in.  One of my favorites.


----------



## SilentMercury (Sep 21, 2005)

*My two Kings*

Here are my two king baboons.  One is a female and the other is a juvy.  The female is about 6.5 in.  and the juvy is about 3.5 in.


----------



## SilentMercury (Sep 21, 2005)

*Some kind of Starburst, ID appreciated*

This is a specimen I know only as a Pterinochilus species.  It is a 4 in. female.
*****Special info - At one time I had this female living next door to my H. Lividium in a 10 gallon tank split in half (it was very secure).  After throwing in some crickets to both sides, apparently, I didn't secure the lid all the way down.  I woke up to do a check on my collection and couldn't find the Cobalt!
After tearing up my room I made a triple check in the side with the Starburst and after uncovering her burrow, I found her devouring the cobalt!  SHE ATE THE WHOLE THING.  God she was plump after that.  I wish I had a camera at the time.  I bought a replacement H. lividium the next week.  That specimen molted a week after I got it and split open the prosoma during the process.  It died two days later.  I have really bad luck with cobalts.  Maybe someday....


----------



## SilentMercury (Sep 21, 2005)

*Rhinohorned*

This is my Rhinohorned baboon.  I am not exactly certain on the specific name(Ceratogyrus brachycephalus). She is barely 4 in.  She burrows like crazy and never comes out.  These pics were taken as I cleaned her enclosure.


----------



## SilentMercury (Sep 21, 2005)

*Ornamental baboon*

Here is my male H. maculata.  He is on his way to Gary for a date with his female.  "Later, little buddy, but I was hoping you would be a female!"


----------



## Dorian (Sep 21, 2005)

*0.1 Pterinochilus murinus red form*


----------



## tarcan (Oct 22, 2005)

P. lugardi mating


----------



## Kumalo (Oct 25, 2005)

*Stromatopelma calceatum protecting eggsac*


----------



## Kumalo (Oct 26, 2005)

Difference between Pterinochilus lugardi and Pterinochilus murinus TCF after first molt ( dark one is murinus )













Some more Pt. lugardi.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Oct 26, 2005)

Really dig those spiderling comparisson shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## T.Raab (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

just mated my Pterinochilus lugardi yesterday.


----------



## Kumalo (Oct 27, 2005)

Harpactira cf guttata - juvenile female


----------



## joe8421 (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks for showing the difference between H. maculata and S. calceatum ,
now i see it


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 18, 2005)

Juvenile _Encyocratella olivacea_


----------



## xgrafcorex (Nov 19, 2005)

*nice*



			
				tarcan said:
			
		

> P. lugardi mating


   thats a great shot.  i cant belive how much smaller he is


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 23, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Juvenile _Encyocratella olivacea_


She just keeps looking better and better Eric. Out of curiosity though, how are these sexed? I understand that there is no spermathcae in the species.


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 23, 2005)

> She just keeps looking better and better Eric. Out of curiosity though, how are these sexed? I understand that there is no spermathcae in the species.


Well, as female specimens develop, you should be able to see the uterus externus if you examine the exuvium closely.  Described as being "tubular" by Gallon, the uterus externus is illustrated well in his orginal _X. gabrieli_ paper.


----------



## T.Raab (Nov 23, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Well, as female specimens develop, you should be able to see the uterus externus if you examine the exuvium closely... described as being "tubular" by Gallon, and illustrated well in his orginal _X. gabrieli_ paper.


Hi,

this is absolutly right. The UT (Uterus Externus) posses in every female tarantula. It is the "cloth" that is always "over" the spermathecae. BTW: Its sometimes easier to search this cloth instead of the spermathecae, cause in some males there are adenoids that looks very similar to a spermathecae - but if the exuviae has an UT it is 100% female.


----------



## T.Raab (Feb 13, 2006)

Adult male:


----------



## harrymaculata (Feb 13, 2006)

heres one of mine


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 5, 2006)

Subadult _Encyocratella olivacea_.


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow great pics everyone, I want an _Encyocratella olivacea_ so badly!


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 7, 2006)

Yep :clap: :clap:


----------



## phil (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi
Nice pics there from all  here are some of my African Ts  

_*Pterinochilus chordatus*_ (light form)












_*Pterinochilus chordatus*_ (typical form)












_*Ceratogyrus meridionalis*_ (from my 2003 sac)

freshly moulted female





mated female






_*Ceratogyrus brachycephalus*_ (hobby)







_*Ceratogyrus brachycephalus*_ real (female)







_*Ceratogyrus brachycephalus*_ real (male)







*Anoploscelus celeripes*






1cm Hysterocrates sp cameroon bred by Tescos feeding on fishing maggots


----------



## common spider (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok after seening all of these pictures I am speechless.


:clap: :drool:


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 9, 2006)

*P. chordatus*

Hopefully gravid _Pterinochilus chordatus_... she's been mated on 4 occassions now.  When I mated this female last year she laid a big "puddle" of eggs in the dirt... hopefully better results this time.


----------



## Bearskin10 (May 24, 2006)

Here is my new little African girl an Augacephalus junodi






If I have read correctly this is the only Genus of baboons with the ventral abdominal banding like that of the regalis? 








Greg

Edit: To correct species


----------



## phil (May 24, 2006)

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> Here is my new little African girl an Augacephalus breyeri
> 
> If I have read correctly this is the only Genus of baboons with the ventral abdominal banding like that of the regalis?
> 
> Greg


Very nice pics there of an excellent spider  Ventral abdominal bands are also found in Ceratogyrus


----------



## T.Raab (May 24, 2006)

Hi,

Phil got it right. Also _Ceratogyrus _sp. (in part) possess this SAB (Sub abdominal band).

BTW: Your specimen looks to me more then an _Augecephalus junodi_.


----------



## phil (May 24, 2006)

T.Raab said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Phil got it right. Also _Ceratogyrus _sp. (in part) possess this SAB (Sub abdominal band).
> 
> BTW: Your specimen looks to me more then an _Augecephalus junodi_.


Hi
I agree with it looking like junodi click here for Richard Gallons example.


----------



## Bearskin10 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for straightening me out guys, I think I can live with her being an A. junodi :} ... All I know for sure is she is a very nice looking T and quite docile... Thanks again... Greg


----------



## CedrikG (May 24, 2006)

Very niec specimen Bearskin :clap:  The day i'll receive my first _Augacephalus_ sp. im going to write it on my calender and party this day every year.


----------



## bistrobob85 (May 24, 2006)

That Augacephalus Junodi look INCREDIBLE!!!! My compliments!!!! Please go on this thread, i can't wait for more pics of those nice africans . Dont we love them !

 phil.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 25, 2006)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Subadult _Encyocratella olivacea_.


Absolutly gorgeous :worship:


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 25, 2006)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Subadult _Encyocratella olivacea_.


Yea. I gotta agree. That one is stunning. Why must you people put pictures like that up on the boards? I am running out of money and space.


----------



## GoTerps (May 26, 2006)

Yes it really is a goregeous species.  I can't wait to get more of these.

Unfortunetly that spider is male and just matured.  I say unfortunetly because there is no one in the U.S. to send him too, and he will likely die a virgin.   Unless I work out sending him oversees.  

Eric


----------



## metallica (May 26, 2006)

and if you look outside US?

what is worse, possibly kill him in post or be sure to kill him without mating?

oh sure... edit your post while i'm typing LOL


----------



## brachy (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi

E. pachypus


















I must jump back 






The 4th leg-tibia


----------



## michal1991 (Oct 8, 2006)

Great baboonspiders 




T.Raab said:


> Here a picture of a very nice african baboonspider.


Very beutiful Encyocratella olivacea!


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 8, 2006)

http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/5719/ep2fn2.jpg

That actually makes for a very good action shot!


----------



## michal1991 (Oct 24, 2006)

Some baboons from me 

_Pterinochilus sjoestedti_ juv, possibly male:


_Stromatopelma calceatum_ sling


_Heteroscodra maculata_ sling


_Pterinochilus murinus_ usambara, female


_Pterinochilus murinus_ usambara, male


----------



## MacCleod (Oct 26, 2006)

P. murinus RCF....


----------

